# Food Recommendations for Sensitive Skin???



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Good morning.  Annie went to the vet yesterday because she has been itching up a storm. She is now back on Clavamox and hydorxyzene(sp) for a skin infection (he said we caught it very quickly) but is most likely the demodex trying to rear its ugly head. He said that she should be on a food for sensitive skin. Of course, I forgot to ask what food he recommends. Right now she's on Wellness Venison and Sweet Potato wet and loves it - but she'll pretty much eat anything.

I would love to hear of any recommendations and what worked and what didn't work for your babies with sensitive skin.

Thanks!!!

Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that would really depend on what food ingredient might be sensitizing her skin in addition to the demodex. Perhaps it is an inhalant or something that is coming in direct contact with her skin, like bedding, blankets, carpet, etc., that is sensitizing her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he is thinking food allergy, I would either do home cooked or veterinary diet. The problem being you've already used some of the novel protein sources. The IVD/Royal Canin Whitefish and Potato OR the Royal Canin SS might be options. If he's just looking for something supportive, I'd try fish-based over the counter food. Fish oils are soooo good for the skin.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I would get allergy testing done before even considering its the food causing it. 

Brody's skin is a mess, and its from airborne allergies...grasses, dust, weeds, human dander etc. His are extremely bad, the poor guy.

Good luck, I hope you can find something to help. 

On a side note. Although I dont feed it (yet), Natural Balance Venison and sweet potato seems to be one of the better food for dogs with allergies and skin issues.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Our own Dr. Jaimie recommended me to use IVD rabbit and potato... or IVD duck and potato. Available at a local vet office. I have used both... only switched off of rabbit and potato cause my kodie's poos were too stinky! lol... i am now using duck and potato. It has helped big time with kodie's skin issues.


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 1 2008, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614285


> Good morning.  Annie went to the vet yesterday because she has been itching up a storm. She is now back on Clavamox and hydorxyzene(sp) for a skin infection (he said we caught it very quickly) but is most likely the demodex trying to rear its ugly head. He said that she should be on a food for sensitive skin. Of course, I forgot to ask what food he recommends. Right now she's on Wellness Venison and Sweet Potato wet and loves it - but she'll pretty much eat anything.
> 
> I would love to hear of any recommendations and what worked and what didn't work for your babies with sensitive skin.
> 
> ...



I am going through the same thing with My Lizzie right now, she is licking and scratching herself allot lately.
She doesnt have any hot spots or areas that she has chewed her fur off of yet but she is making her peds pink from the licking.

I have an appointment tonight at the vet to have her checked out.

One food that was recommended to me was California Natural Lamb and Rice, or the herring and sweet potato

She tried some last night and she did eat it.....Very picky eater.
It is made by Natura, they also make Innova and Karma pet foods.....

As long as its not a grain issue This would be a good choice....Its for sensitive skin dogs.

Thats all I know for now !


John


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

we use ivd duck and potatoe


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

double post, please see next post


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm a little late to this thread but would like to recommend California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato and Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato. The reasons I like them are:

1. both on Whole Dog Journal approved dry dog food list (Feb 2008 issue)
2. both contain LIMITED ingredients, single source proteins, which reduce allergic reactions
3. lamb and duck are showing up as allergens for dogs more frequently
4. fish oil fish oil fish oil!!! as Jackie mentioned, its great for the skin and very soothing
5. liver friendly (asymptomatic MVD) - yea!

Hope that helps!


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 4 2008, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615949


> I'm a little late to this thread but would like to recommend California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato and Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato. The reasons I like them are:
> 
> 1. both on Whole Dog Journal approved dry dog food list (Feb 2008 issue)
> 2. both contain LIMITED ingredients, single source proteins, which reduce allergic reactions
> ...



I did try for the Herring and Potato but My Lizzie wouldnt touch it.

I brought home samples of both and she went for the Lamb and rice, but I did get some California Natural Fish oil to squirt on her food 

Now if only she would eat it......


John


----------

